# Static Electricity On Guitars



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello 
I need a bit of help. I was wondering if anybody else has this problem. I have 2 electric guitars,quite high end and recently purchased one of them.

It seems that they buildup static electricity and I get a crackling sound as my hand moves over the pick guard.
I took the recently purchased Fender American Strat back to the shop that i purchased it. Low and behold they tried it in the show room and nothing? No noise what so ever.

I got back home and tried it and yup the static was back!!!
So I took out my Peavey and plugged it in and yup it had static.....Now the Peavy i had not played in the new condo that I moved into a few months ago. Seems there is quite a build up of static in the new Condo.

I have tried a room humidifier and it works a bit and reduces the noise but not enough to make playing enjoyable.
This is driving me nuts!
Any help would be appreciated.
And yes I used gold plated hi end cords and grounded plugs with no extensions.
PLEASE HELP


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

You can try putting a piece of dryer sheet under the pickguard- the things you put in the dryer with your clothes to get rid of static. They can definitely help.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

It can get annoying ,especially in the winter months .
A temporary fix is to wipe the pickguard down with a dryer sheet.

Yes it works .

^beat me


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

It's all got to do with lots of things. What you're wearing, carpets, seasons,etc.
Go to the lowest point (basement) where the earth to the house is (usually attached to the main plumbing out). While holding the guitar, "ground yourself. Yes this also works.(until you build charge up again)


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Great suggestion, thanks guys. I have a tele that snaps, crackles and pops. Never thought of that.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I also read that the guitars are charged when doing the finish to allow the paint /nitro to adhere better is this true? Wouldn't it hold a residual charge?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet there was no static in the store because they would have humidification for the solid wood guitars.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies i will try the drier sheet.
The one comment about going to the basement won't work! I would be in the underground parking lot.
My condo is on the 3rd floor. LOL


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I had exactly the same static problem with a Kirn tele.
Bought a roll of shiny aluminum tape (not duct tape) at the local hardware store, stuck it on the underside of the pickguard, and trimmed to fit. On a tele, this is really easy because there's nothing attached to the pickguard. Might take a bit more work on a strat.
Here's a pic of my effort.....don't know why it appears gold in colour, it's actually bright silver.



Had to make sure the tape came into contact with the control plate when the pickguard was reinstalled. This provided the grounding needed.



Invisible fix, and it's now completely quiet. No static.
And I have enough tape left to do another 20 or so guitars.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Any idea what the humidity level is at your place? I'm thinking it must be quite low, like 20% or less.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I like the tape idea. I have seen such stuff but can't remember where. If i get some i will do it.


blueshores_guy said:


> I had exactly the same static problem with a Kirn tele.
> Bought a roll of shiny aluminum tape (not duct tape) at the local hardware store, stuck it on the underside of the pickguard, and trimmed to fit. On a tele, this is really easy because there's nothing attached to the pickguard. Might take a bit more work on a strat.
> Here's a pic of my effort.....don't know why it appears gold in colour, it's actually bright silver.
> 
> ...





Lincoln said:


> Any idea what the humidity level is at your place? I'm thinking it must be quite low, like 20% or less.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure what the humidity is but I run a Humidifier and go through about a gallon of water a day. 
With the fires in Alberta the humidity here is very low.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I have heard that scuffing the underside surface of the pick guard with scotchbrite or steel wool works too. Goal is to dull the shiny surface. I've been meaning to try it on a stray I have a problem with too.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

It seems that your new place has static while your old place didn't...

How's the power outlet your amp is plugged in? Can you test it's ground? Perhaps it's not properly wired, I had hums in previous houses on sound system amps because the hot and neutral where inverted, until I rewire them correctly. I wouldn't be surprised your power outlets are at cause.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> You can try putting a piece of dryer sheet under the pickguard- the things you put in the dryer with your clothes to get rid of static. They can definitely help.


I had the same issue with a Grosh Electrajet that the dealer had changed the pick guard for aesthetic purposes. We couldn't figure out the solution but when I called Grosh, they suggested the dryer sheet and it worked. however, I rubbed the pickguard top and bottom and did not leave it in.


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

You said they were recently purchased? how recently? If you just pulled the protective film off the guards in the last little while, that would account for the static build up. It will discharge and get better over time. Like many have already said, the easiest and quickest way is a dryer sheet, or rubbing the pickguard with fabric softner


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Play the guitar for a while while sliding your socked feet on the rug and then touch the wife on a soft spot. I have noticed that because it's raining here right now I don't zap the cats but I still get static from the wife.


----------

